# just got this email today from a client



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

Have a guy that I do some work for, he sent me this email earlier, what do you guys think, I havnt done this before. easy?



> Can you work on a 1950 Intrernational Harvester? This Poject may or may not be one you want to do . The Tractot is AOK . It came with a factory stock Trip Bucket Loader(No Piston on the bucket, just a trip lever that released the bucket and gravity takes over releasing the entire contents of the bucket all at once) We installed the hydrolics from a ford 9n and have not been able to control the bucket.


thoughts? thanks guys!Bye


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Well, if it is a 1950 IH tractor, then it will be something like one of the Farmall letter series (A, B, C, H, M) or a W series like the W-6 or W-9. Those were the main tractors IH had back then. I'd get a bit more info or pictures on it before jumping into the project, but it sounds doable. Depending on how they connected the hydraulic pump from the 9N (I assume that's what they mean by "We installed the hydrolics from a ford 9n"), it could be pretty simple to figure out.


----------



## PSJ (Sep 20, 2011)

The old trip dump bucket loaders were not for grading dirt or loading dump trucks, they were for loading a manure spreader in most cases. Some you could manually preset the bucket pitch, but it stayed in that position until you reset it. They were not designed for a lot of weight, but they sure saved the back from shoveling s--t.


----------

